
Rapidly Developing Fish Feeder: How I Created A Facebook Game in 6 Days - nirmal
http://pwp.typepad.com/blog/2010/08/rapidly-developing-fish-feeder-how-i-created-a-facebook-game-in-6-days.html
======
nirmal
Ian Bogost appears flattered.
<http://www.bogost.com/blog/cow_clicker_cloned.shtml>

